# Lost Grizzly Creek Boat Ramp



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Apparently I left a 60 qt cooler with a PFD, barrel pump, & spray top inside.
Most items have my name and #. Been 3weeks now.
Wiepking 

If you see my stuff just kill whoever has it and hasn't caled me. W


----------

